#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  The Highlands

## Jack meoff

An early drive down Speyside to Cairngorms.





Carrbridge, 300 Year old bridge.



Landmark adventure park.

 





mmmmm Steak

 

Grant Arms Grantown



Travelling south to Boat Of Garten















More to come, I'll keep adding to thread and throw in some old ones as well.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Some great shots in this thread - thanks for the upload!

----------


## AntRobertson

Nice one! 

Great pics. Never been meself but would like to one of these days.

----------


## crackerjack101

One of the best places in the world, apart from the west coast.
I've spent years up there and should I ever return to UK that's where I'd be. 
Might be in a bout 2 months actually, we'll see.
Anyway, a splendid thread.
Thank you.

----------


## buriramboy

Good pics my Gran used to live in a house called pine ridge in carrbridge backed onto the landmark centre, so used to go in for free as kids!!!!

You driven the snow road Jack, from Grantown down to Blairgowrie? About 100 miles I think, well worth it if haven't. Certainly beats the A9 if got time and heading South.

----------


## somtamslap

Beautiful, and cheap as chips for housing. I could currently swap my small two bed terrace house in the Southeast for a nine bedroom hotel with its own fucking loch in the Highlands. Mrs and kids aren't up for it though.

----------


## Jack meoff

Never been to Blairgowrie, keep it in mind though.

Have you ever been to the Golden  spurtle or chainsaw championships in Carrbridge?
25th Annual Golden Spurtle? World Porridge Making Championship

Carve Carrbridge - Carve Carrbridge chainsaw carving competition

The carvings are all round the village and in gardens.

----------


## buriramboy

Haven't set foot in Carrbridge for over 30 years, just used to spend all day in the landmark centre, can't remember seeing or doing anything else there. Would have been to young to have any interest.  Blairgowrie itself isn't that exciting other than it's one end of the snow road, it's the drive itself and the scenery along the way. The A9 isn't a bad road for scenery and photo ops but they have those average speed cameras all down it now at 60mph which is a pain, got nabbed on it in 2016. But if got time as will only put a few hours on your journey either on way down or way back take the snow road.

----------


## parryhandy

nice pics keep em coming

----------


## Jack meoff

Cairngorm Hotel Aviemore



Shinty club Newtonmore





Highland folk museum Newtonmore

----------


## david44

Nice animals and of course the wonderful scenery.
Is Boat of Garten station doing steam trains ? It had clsoed for normal Scotrail last time I went up?
If you have a chance the Black Isle north of Inverness has a unique feel, in fact away from the industrial belt all of Scotland's fantastic, like Ireland with better food.

----------


## Jack meoff

^https://www.strathspeyrailway.co.uk/timetable/

Home page has video for ya

----------


## toslti

Superb photos... if only they could teach the locals to speak English it would be perfect.

----------


## Jack meoff

:smiley laughing: 

There are alot of English living here now selling up down south and retiring here.

----------


## Jack meoff

Been a strange ring around the sun today and temps are soaring to nearly 18c , Weird.

----------


## david44

> ^https://www.strathspeyrailway.co.uk/timetable/
> 
> Home page has video for ya


Thaks for that  my brother lives in Edinburgh half the year and is abit of a steam buff, I'm happy to tag along but would sooner visit the Mts, I only visit in the summer but its packed think it'll be the borders or Mull next time.

Did you stay in Hotels, GHs or is Air BnB common in the highlands now?

My youthful days of the old campervan and tents are fond memories and there's no way my wife would do without ensuite, InStornaway pre Mosque I slept on a boat and the Prebyters house at Lochbosidale,there is agreat Bothy at Tobha more where whole Atlantic Beach to yourself most days , if the mrs boots me out/croaks thats where I'd go, next stores in Newfoundland

----------


## Chico

> There are alot of English living here now selling up down south and retiring here.



Great pics and many English up that way now, if you go near Inverness  the English population is very big.

As Cracker said the West coast is really Beautiful,but don't go near John o groats its a shit hole.

Have a great trip.

----------


## Neverna

> Been a strange ring around the sun today and temps are soaring to nearly 18c , Weird.


The effects of drinking too much Speyside whisky?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## PAG

Whilst living in Aberdeen, I spent many weekends at Nethy Bridge, where the company I worked for had bought a large house next to the 9 hole golf course, and turned it into self catering holiday accommodation for staff.   Probably about 6 or 7 flats with a common kitchen, with a ridiculously low charge per night.

I remember drinking often in one of the local hotels, where the owner, a guy from Manchester, had split up from his wife and was having a relationship with one of the notable land owners nearby, either a Lady or Duchess something or other.   She had a dog, which was often in the bar, which had a disc collar with "My names ****** (can't remember name) what the fuck's yours?".

Some good golf courses in the area, and the walk around the loch at Boat of Garten was very pleasant, occasionally seeing the Ospreys that frequented there.

----------


## david44

> "My names ****** (can't remember name) what the fuck's yours?".


 great stuff PAG, the furthue from London the better and crazier the locals

----------


## Switch

Nice thread Jack. Some great memories of that area, and my swan song on leaving my main career.

Walking the West Highland Way with other inebriated colleagues..

----------


## Jack meoff

^Cool, would like to hear about that trip.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Tip top pics and thread Jack, thanks for taking the time to share.


^^ A bear with a ball and chain!! Whats the story behind that?

----------


## Switch

> ^Cool, would like to hear about that trip.


Just 6 guys nearing the end of their army service, saying goodbye and thank you to the MOD for funding the trip.
A nice way to go out after 22 years service.
Willim Wallace we did you proud. Truly glorious countryside. We made the trip in August 1996 and only encountered the vicious midges on the last night. We were too relaxed to care by then. Relaxed as newts.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great pics mate.

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics. You should hit the road, Jack.... more often.

(And don't you come back no more no more).....  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Elgin centre

----------


## happynz

^ Beautiful place.

----------


## Neverna

Nice photos, Jack. That's a nice photo of Carrbridge (I presume) and the countryside is looking splendid. 




>

----------


## Jack meoff

> Carrbridge


Yea, Patsycats old stomping ground and BB had family here, small world.

----------


## NamPikToot

Great pics JAck, and God do i need to change my camera.

----------


## buriramboy

Clan Grant and Carrbridge, where do i report people posting my personal info?????

----------


## Jack meoff

:rofl:

----------


## David48atTD

I missed this first time round.  Great thread.

----------


## thaiguzzi

Yeah, wonderful place, Scotland out in the sticks.
We did a motorcycle run up there in the late 90's for 10 days or so, August, we could'nt understand, what with heavy winters they have up there, how come the tarmac and roads were in such wonderful condition. Possibly low traffic and lack of continuous 38 ton artics.
However, the weather was not kind to us, i look at the photos and most of the time we skinned up with waterproofs on looking wet and forlorn. And pissed off.
It was sunny t-shirt Euro runs thru the Alps to Southern France and Italy prior, and certainly the following couple of years too.
M/C trip in the UK summer - Fvck off!
But year, Scottish countryside is wonderful.

----------


## Bettyboo

You've done it again! I bet you're gassing for a big steak dinner today, Jack...

----------


## Switch

It’s curious because I have several friends of many years standing, who have decided to retire there quite recently. No apparent connection to the place apart from being outdoor types.
I can see the attraction, having walked the west highland way with friends, and worked in The Cairngorms a few times.

My brothers idea of a summer holiday is a tour of distillers and I hate cities, so maybe that’s the attraction for some?

----------


## hallelujah

> 


Great thread.

These pics remind me of my summer holidays in Nairn as a nipper. The first one was me being disappointed after trying - and failing - to spot Nessie on a day out, and the 2nd one evokes memories of making my way to the beach to fish and being blown off my feet in force 9 gales and almost sub-zero temperatures.

In August.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Mate of mine has just climbed Ben Nevis,  reckons it was blizzards up top in June.

Scotland would be the best Country in the world if it was 20oC warmer.

----------


## Switch

> Mate of mine has just climbed Ben Nevis,  reckons it was blizzards up top in June.
> 
> Scotland would be the best Country in the world if it was 20oC warmer.


There are climbs on Nevis, but the tourist route was a virtual motorway when I did the Three Peaks in 1988. We passed Jap tourists in pacamacs and daps on the way up. There was snow on the top around the old weather station even in August.

----------

